# Walther PPK / Sig 232



## Tantrum (May 3, 2008)

Interested in opinions of the pro's, con's / likes, dislikes of the Walther PPK and the Sig 232.
Im interested in the Stainless version for range use and (secondary) home defense. Primary home defense is a Rem 870 so Im not very concerned about the lite caliber. I like the style of these two guns and would like to add a nice piece of stainless to the collection.
Which would you choose and why?


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I bought the SIG P-232 stainless based on availability, reputation, reliability, and the lifetime warranty. I've not been disappointed.

As you know, the Walther PPK/S is now manufactured in Maine by Smith & Wesson. The gun has reportedly had numerous quality issues, is notoriously finicky about the ammunition it will accept, and only comes with a one year warranty. My understanding is that S & W is not even shipping any new Walthers until sometime mid to late summer. Still, it is a Walther and I have one on order whenever they resume shipping. Unless, the reliability improves dramatically though, it will never be my primary carry weapon. That responsibility will fall to the SIG which, so far, has performed flawlessly.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've fired both side by side, and although I own a S&W produced ppk/s in .380, I do feel that the SIG is a better quality firearm. No recalls, wider grip makes for more comfortable shooting, and it's certainly reliable.

I bought the ppk/s just because I had it in my head that I wanted one. Despite the recall and a few sharp edges (that I addressed), mine is reliable and I do enjoy it. If you do decide to go with the (nominal) Walther, be sure it has a mark on the tang under the hammer indicating that it has had the recall work done. Newer ones (BAM S# I think) may have this work incorporated from the beginning.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

MLB said:


> I've fired both side by side, and although I own a S&W produced ppk/s in .380, I do feel that the SIG is a better quality firearm. No recalls, wider grip makes for more comfortable shooting, and it's certainly reliable.
> 
> I bought the ppk/s just because I had it in my head that I wanted one. Despite the recall and a few sharp edges (that I addressed), mine is reliable and I do enjoy it. If you do decide to go with the (nominal) Walther, be sure it has a mark on the tang under the hammer indicating that it has had the recall work done. Newer ones (BAM S# I think) may have this work incorporated from the beginning.


Exactly the reason my PPK/S is on order. Just got it in my head that I want one. :mrgreen:

By the way, if you choose the SIG and want a holster for it, I highly recommend the Galco concealable. For the SIG, it's item number CON252H in Havana brown. No tension screws, no thumb breaks or gadgets, just a high quality holster that you can wear all day.


----------

